# Jersey and Oz- live stream



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

They must be hiding! I can't see anyone.

Be a good boy Oz!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I just checked and one dog is sleeping in the hallway and another is walking into the dinning room/kitchen/whatever that room is in the back. Sorry I can't make out which dog is which, too dark.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Ooh, good idea! I might set one of these up to watch Enzo while I'm at work. =) Whole lotta boring right now. They're both sleeping in the hallway. =)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Help*

I just looked at it and all I see is living room.
How do you get it to play?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I think that someone is sleeping in the hall...will have to check back. Make sure you turn this off when you get home.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Ha Ha!! Or don't..... I didn't see anything. I need something like this for the horses so I can see if they are uncomfortable and need to come in.



janine said:


> I think that someone is sleeping in the hall...will have to check back. Make sure you turn this off when you get home.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

I've considered doing something like this for my guys, too, but I'm afraid I'd spend all my time watching it instead of working. 

Just checked in and one's on the couch and one's in the hallway.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Oz just climbed up on the sofa, this is so cool......


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Well, I'm not seeing any activity. It's like a still photo of the coffee table and couch. Do I need to click on something?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I started one up for Enzo today and then hubby got sent home from work early because they didn't have a partner for him (he's an EMT). At least I got to see Enzo get all excited that his daddy was home. lol


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Apparently they spend most of their time sleeping in the hall. Will have to make sure I leave that light on tomorrow so I can actually see them. One more patient to go (plus a 45 min drive).


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

still quiet....my Lexi would love to get her paws on your remote!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Oops... cell phone got away from me.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Almost home! House intact. Woohoo!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Ozzie is moving around the room at 2:55 ... he is so cute.

Does Jersey always bring you a toy when you get home?


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

janine said:


> Ozzie is moving around the room at 2:55 ... he is so cute.
> 
> Does Jersey always bring you a toy when you get home?


LOL... yes he does. He always picks up a toy when he's excited... one of the remnants of our no bite training and one of my favorite quirks!

I found a better spot to put the computer for tomorrow.. full view of the couch and the hallway. Who would have thought they'd spend the whole day there? My money was on the couch, but they only spent a few minutes there this morning. Ozzie did a pretty good number on the corner of my coffee table this morning... looks like I'll be buying some bitter apple today. Luckily I am expecting to get a new table in a few weeks anyway.

Thanks for watching!!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm glad the house is still in one piece! 

This totally reminds me of when Marlene (missmarstar) set up a webcam and watched both dogs, I believe, rip her couch up... she was at work and there was like nothing she could do about it... except watch.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

LOL... yep, Marlene is the one who gave me this bit of inspiration... I used to love watching Sammy and Dillon hang out, but I was in class the day they tore up the couch.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Couldn't see anything*

I couldn't see anything but the picture of the couch and table- no movement.
What did I do wrong?


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I couldn't see anything but the picture of the couch and table- no movement.
> What did I do wrong?


They were hiding most of the day. I'm going to try a different camera position and am setting up a second camera for tomorrow. Hopefully between one of the two I'll get to see what they are actually up to.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I wish I could do this... I'm too afraid of what I'd see, though. LOL


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Ok, today will be round 2. I've added a second camera (good thing I never throw away old computers, lol), but if they lay down where they did yesterday you should be able to see them on the original channel. The link for camera II is here:
Boys at Home II on USTREAM: .

I know Ozzie likes to look out the window, so I that's where I set this one up. It's going to make me sad though because I know he stands there and cries for a bit when I leave.... heard it yesterday. About to spray down some of the furniture with bitter apple... hopefully he won't like the taste!!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

They're both looking out the window. Ozzie started barking so Jersey had to come check it out. So cute.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

They are both having a nap together! I always miss the action shots.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Oz is whining at the window! I want to hug him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oz*

Yes, I heard Oz whine only once.

I am home all day now since I lost my job, and my two just sleep or look out the window.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Don't let that whining make you feel too bad... he does that while I'm here too. I think he just wants to go out and say hi to every person and critter he spots out there. He's a drama queen, lol. They were on camera napping most of the day, until they moved to the one corner of the living room not covered by the camera, lol. If I didn't know better I'd think they did it on purpose. 

Oh well, here we go again. Got home from work early but now it's time to hit the gym!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Now they're both napping by the window. I'm jealous...much rather be napping than working  
No destruction today right? Hopefully the bitter apple worked and Ozzie has earned his freedom. How old is he?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Is that them napping on the floor behind the couch on the top of the screen? Can't really tell because it's kinda dark but I think that's them??

Oh yes, the joy of my dogs rip my couch to shreds on camera while watching horrified at work. Glad you haven't had that happen.. yet.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> Is that them napping on the floor behind the couch on the top of the screen? Can't really tell because it's kinda dark but I think that's them??
> 
> Oh yes, the joy of my dogs rip my couch to shreds on camera while watching horrified at work. Glad you haven't had that happen.. yet.


Yeah, that was them. I forgot to turn the hall light back on, so once the sun shifted it was pretty dark on camera. 

Gee thanks for the well wishes there, lol

No damage today! Yay Ozzie!! Now it's time to snuggle with my boys (yeah right... they're ready to go romp in the yard!)

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So cute*

They are both so cute!! Saw Ozzie looking out window today and then Jersey joined in!


----------

